# A SERIOUSLY wierd fishing trip...Jax Beach 3-27-07



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Barty and I met up at our favorite bait store at 0600 this morning, to get bait for a day's fishing. While waiting on the owner to open up, I decided to go on and rig a rod or two, and leave them sticking out the window for the short ride to the beach. I set the tip tops of my rods on top of the XJ, and rigged up, telling Barty not to let me drive off with them still up there.

Well, we got to BS'ing in the bait store, the owner gave me a HECK of a deal on a nice little 'Yak reel, a NIB Daiwa SS-700 for $30.00. I left a nice donation for the tournament benefitting a Children's Hospital, hosted by the bait store. One good turn deserves another....

We left and went on to McDonalds a short distance away, and walking out with my bag, I realized that I am the biggest IDIOT on the planet...MY ROD TIPS!!!

Sure enough, I lost the top section of my Daiwa Emblem...We made a fast backtrack, and I found the rod section in the road, run slap over. DESTROYED.

Something's wrong here ...I thought I deserved some GOOD fishing kharma, what with the donation and all....

We got to our fishing spot, and were having a good day, catching lots of these...










And a WHOLE LOT of these...











Then Barty hangs a HOSS of a Pompano...










But the fish got the best of him at the last possible second, when a hook trace broke off, undoubtedly due to the Blues we had been catching...

We were standing on the beach, me facing South watching my rods, and Bart facing North watching his, when I actually watched a small helicopter crash into the beach a few miles South...A dull boom, a black cloud of smoke, and two people were dead..










Suddenly, my lost rod, and Bart's lost Pompano didn't mean a damned thing.... 

We stood there and watched that cloud in silence, which is a rare thing for both of us....

We fished on, but the day was not as nice as it had been, only a few minutes before.

I'd like to say that was the end of the wierd happenings for the day, but I'm not done yet.

We packed up, and went back to the bait store to weigh in Bart's big whiting, and a nice Pompano that he caught for the Charity Tournament.

Here's what Bart kept today, all mine were released, as I don't fish tournaments, and I still have not got a pompano...










As we were discussing this wierd day in the store, we heard a loud racket outside, and someone had run into Bart's rods hanging over the back of his truck, and snapped the tip off his 1569. TWO rods destroyed in one day.

I'm not done yet.

On the way home, I ran over a big Egret that refused to get out of my way on a one-lane off ramp.

Still not done....

Bart had a very near accident when a car pulled out in front of him in Jacksonville.

None of these things are unique by themselves, but when they all happen the same day, it makes you glad to arrive safely home.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Holy ----*

That whole day sounds like garbage.

Sorry to hear it.

Did you find out what happened to the helicopter?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It was a training mission from a helicopter flight school out of Craig Airfield in Jax. We had seen the little chopper flying down the beach shortly before the crash.....


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW!
Sounds like the stars or the planets were lined up today or something.

At least you made it home in one piece.

Time for a cold frosty one!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Well*

In a way I think it's even worse when someone is learning how.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Craziness, What a day.

Glad you all made it safe.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Wierd Indeed.. I keep thinking not of the rod tips or the Biggest Pomp I have ever seen,swim away..But The helicopter..Those two people woke up this morning and left the house, Told someone That they would "see them later". Just like Rob and I did..Difference is..We made it back,They didn't...Kinda puts the small things into perspective. We hear about this stuff on the news and read it in the paper..Actually witnessing the event is a whole different story. 

Hug your kids,Kiss your wife,and for Gods sake..don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Keywords: "Jax Beach". I keep telling you, but you never listen...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh, and I'm glad you didn't realize those are suds from toxic waste blowing around on the beach...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Keywords: "Jax Beach". I keep telling you, but you never listen...


Here's what "Jax Beach" produces









Sooooo.What was it YOU caught on your beloved Ameilia Island the other day?? Hmmm?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

enjoy THIS DAY...may be the last one...take care all...:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Barty, I wasn't referring to the Fish-O-Meter. 

I was referring to the Weird-O-Meter. 

I guess we need to start using some of Jetty's smiley faces more often. 

And it's by no means "my beloved" Amelia Island. I'd sell it back to the Spanish for 50 cents in a heartbeat if it was up to me.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

:beer: :spam: :beer: :beer:  
Better


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmm... running over egrets... breaking expensive ass fishing gear... sounds like somebody needs to stay off the drugs ???

No seriously, somedays its better to not leave the house at all. When dat weird chit is happening... or you have a baaad feeling you know wut i mean?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

great post..
i have had some of those days myself... every once in a while it seems the opposite is true... Only good stuff happens as well.. Just waiting for one of those days...
Suck about your rods... Don't worry you get more... Just a feeling I have....


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

NICE POST AS USUAL BUT DANG MAN....YOU WERE BLESSED TODAY.. IT COULDA BEEN YOU...GLAD YOU LIVED TO POST ANOTHER DAY...AND NOW YOU HAVE MORE OF A REASON TO CONTINUE BEING A HO...YOU AND BARTY  

THAT SUCKS FOR THOSE PEOPLES FAMILY THOUGH...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice report ! The way the day was headed and unfolded you were fortunate to not have the copter come down on your heads..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Bartyb I think your shorts scared the pomp...


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh, and I'm glad you didn't realize those are suds from toxic waste blowing around on the beach...


seriously, what is that stuff. i have seen it on the beach before but not that heavy.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII..Its fishing.not a fashion show   

kooler, It is just foam,born from salt water,and whatever flows out of the mouth of the St.Johns river a few miles to the north..Whenever we get a NE wind,it seems to collect on the beach more than usual..It has a lot to do with algae and other crap.(Surf Fish is prolly half right here)..Oddly enough...the water yesterday was not really dirty at all..and about 160 yards out was VERY clean and CLEAR.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Who are you guys kidding? That's just some model standing there in his fashion gear holding a rod with no reel on it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats my Pompano Machine! 13' 1-3oz 3lb test curve "carp" rod powered by a 5600 CT mag custom built by yours truly  ...thanks for the "model" complement anyway


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

barty b said:


> VICIII..Its fishing.not a fashion show
> 
> kooler, It is just foam,born from salt water,and whatever flows out of the mouth of the St.Johns river a few miles to the north..Whenever we get a NE wind,it seems to collect on the beach more than usual..It has a lot to do with algae and other crap.(Surf Fish is prolly half right here)..Oddly enough...the water yesterday was not really dirty at all..and about 160 yards out was VERY clean and CLEAR.


barty, thanks for the clarification. i, like you i am sure, have a true concern for the water quality we all fish in and consume fish from. it seems things just get a little more polluted every year but i still fish and consume probably more than i should but at this point not willing to give it up. most of the lakes up this way have some sort of consumption advisory. i guess its just a sign of the times. oh well,,
thanks to you and RR for the interesting report. its encouraging to see the whiting and pomps are starting to hit..keep us updated


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Thats my Pompano Machine! 13' 1-3oz 3lb test curve "carp" rod powered by a 5600 CT mag custom built by yours truly  ...thanks for the "model" complement anyway


What is a three lb. test curve???


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

kooler said:


> barty, thanks for the clarification. i, like you i am sure, have a true concern for the water quality we all fish in and consume fish from. *it seems things just get a little more polluted every year* but i still fish and consume probably more than i should but at this point not willing to give it up. most of the lakes up this way have some sort of consumption advisory. i guess its just a sign of the times. oh well,,
> thanks to you and RR for the interesting report. its encouraging to see the whiting and pomps are starting to hit..keep us updated


Not wanting to start a debate or hijack the thread, but whens the last time you remember seeing a river on fire in the news? I shouldnt be posting this because Im tryin to catch up on the new NC Division of Water Quality certifications for nationwide permits lol, but I can tell you, its not as bad as it used to be.

Back to the topic, I cant imagine what seeing that would be like. Prayers out to their families. Glad to see the fishing wasnt too bad though. Like the old saying goes, could be worse. Just hate it for the two in the heli.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

We have the foam problem here occasionally too, especially in the inlet. There are two paper pulp mills up the river, and I can't help but wonder if they don't contribute to the foam....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh, and I'm glad you didn't realize those are suds from toxic waste blowing around on the beach...


That's just protein that has formed and collected on top of the ocean. It's the same stuff you see when you boil pasta.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> What is a three lb. test curve???


Vic...That is a rating system whereas the amount of force applied at the rod tip is measured to determine how much it takes to bend the rod into a 90 degree curve. Usually it is 2-4lbs. Cabellas "Predator" rods are rated this way. Usually converts easily to oz. Like,my 3lbTC will throw 3oz MAX.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Dang, congrats on making it back. I haven't had one of those days in many years, but your report brought it back for me. At least there was some good catching going on.
Like JohnnyLeo said, it is protein and marine life wastes. If you've ever seen a marine aquarium's protein skimmer it collects the same crud by aerating surface water from the aquarium. Saltwater is more dense and has a different chemistry than the protein and wastes so they float on top. Agitate the water and they foam up on the surface to be washed ashore or strained from a tank.


----------

